# Scratch prior to FET



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi All

I am due to have the endometrial scratch on Friday prior to my FET in December. I am quite apprehensive about it all and wondered if any of you have any tips or advice about the scratch in particular.....worried it will be painful.....

Thanks


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello, I had my scratch done in October. Due to travel delays my pain killers had worn off bybtyhe time I got to surgery so I did fine it uncomfortable! However,not was over in a a minute and other than the odd cramp and some spotting I felt fine after.  You need to have a full bladder so the concentration of not weeing on the doctor is always a good distraction  

Take some co-codamol hour or so before andremember to relax and you will be just fine. Just remember why your doing it too, all be worth it. Good luck   xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

I took nothing, it was absolutely fine... No pain at all. Less painful than a smear!


Xxx


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks to you both for your replies. 

I'm off tomorrow for the procedure....eeeek! 

Xx


----------



## Hope1312 (Aug 20, 2014)

Ah you will be just fine. Good luck xx


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

How did it go? I had mine today too. I was expecting it to not be too bad because the last smear I had was the first without pain and the egg transfer I had a year ago seemed ok, unless I blocked it out of my mind lol. But today it was really painful even though I had taken paracetamol, they didn't seem to help.  I'm ok now though.


----------



## Flash18 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi Rosie71,

Your experience sounds similar to mine, it was very sore even though I had taken painkillers. I felt faint straight afterwards and the doc needed to give me oxygen and he monitored my pulse and blood pressure for about 40 minutes after.

So pleased it is over and feel fine today, just a bit of spotting!

Hope this does the trick for both of us!

X


----------



## rosie71 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Flash, I had bad pain at the bottom of my back too, and abit after, luckily I had to wait for a refresher on injecting, so I got to sit down for a while after, which I was glad about. But I felt ok after about an hour.    I've been having some spotting, and period like pain, but that might be because I'm due to start my period next week.
Yes I hope it does the trick for us both, good luck for the reat of your treatment


----------

